# Broadmoor 18HP B&S 1694630 Won't Move



## stuffinder (May 29, 2016)

I just bought this tractor in very nice condition after the old 16HP Broadmoor (1100 HRs.) I inherited from my Dad died! 
When we went to pick it up it started fine and after finally putting the rod that engages/disengages the transmission in the correct position it drove OK. When we got it home it started fine and I mowed an hour with it. As it was 90 degrees I decided to wait until evening to finish. Next time I got on it started fine but won't move! As soon as I let my foot off the brake it dies! This was the same thing that happened when we first started it and we corrected it by positioning the transmission lever fully in/forward. I assumed this was happening again but I've tried putting the lever in both in/out positions w/no luck. The transmission release lever feels like it has several other detents/notches and I've tried those positions as well. The Parking brake is engaging/releasing fine, the PTO off & cruise control in neutral. It appears that there is perhaps a miss adjustment or problem causing the interlock system to keep the tractor from moving. I have both the Manual & parts book but nothing is said about any adjustment of the transmission lever or anything else pertaining to the interlock. There are no dealers close to me and I wonder if anyone has any ideas about this problem. Photos or drawings of how this interlock system works or any links to fixing this problem would be greatly appreciated! TIA
BTW s/n is 00837, would like to know year of mfg


----------



## stuffinder (May 29, 2016)

*Fixed, well working at least!*

Hurrah! It's working! I had tried starting the tractor with the seat unoccupied and it would not start so i assumed (1st mistake) that the seat interlock switch was working properly. I decided to take off the seat switch plug to look at the switch more closely. It didn't appear corroded or loose so I reconnected it and the tractor is starting and moving OK now. Must have been flaky contact in switch connector or dirty contacts. Mowed an hour and am very pleased. A really great Craigslist find for $775!


----------

